# i would love to meet new people



## snickers0801 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm new here.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Tell us about your kitties, do you have pictures :?:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to Cat Forum! 
rcat


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome. You will learn alot here. We love seeing pictures of kitties. Tell us about you.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hello and welcome  Moving this to Say Meow so we can greet you properly :wink:


----------



## snickers0801 (Dec 25, 2008)

sorry i have not replied lately. i went on a 6 day trip to san diego california.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a good excuse! I'm sure the weather is much nice there than it is in PA! I hope you'll tell us more about you and your cats.


----------



## snickers0801 (Dec 25, 2008)

i rescued my cat. i went to the vet because they had strays up for adoption


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

snickers0801 said:


> i went on a 6 day trip to san diego california.


I think you missed our rainstorms here in San Diego, but it was probably colder than you imagined, huh? 8O 

Welcome!


----------



## snickers0801 (Dec 25, 2008)

yeah i thought it was gonna be alot warmer than what it was.


----------

